# Carpeting a deck



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

You can, it will trap moisture...a lot...which will rot the wood quicker
What type of wood/deck ?


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Indoor/outdoor is not a real carpet type. The public calls commercial carpet indoor/outdoor, but commercial carpet will fall apart if exposed to the weather. You can use turf or marine carpet outdoors, but they are not very attractive.


----------

